# Cost of spaying a shih tzu



## TestThis4x4 (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi everyone! I'm new here, sorry if this has been posted before !  I have a shih tzu who is approaching 6 mths old and I'm starting to notice spots of blood around the house. I'm assuming it's the puppies and I think it's that time to get her spayed. Any idea how much it costs to get this done? It's too late to call the vets around here now so I'll start doing that tomorrow but if anyone has a ballpark figure that'd be great!

Thanks!
K


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

You will have to wait a onth after her heat is over. Keep her away from all intact males and supervise her closely when she is outside.

Where are you located? Contact your local shelter and find out if they have low-cost pay nueter program. I know of places that will do it for $35.00 on the county programs, but average cost will vary by region. Here in San Diego, a small dog can be taken care of for around $150.00 full cost with pain meds.


----------



## Keno's Mom (Nov 20, 2006)

I believe most vets spay by the weight of the animal - so it varies - We had our cat done for about $100 with all shots - but she was done at 8 months old and only about 6 lbs.

Plan on $100 - $200 for spaying unless your state has a low-cost spay/neuter program. Contact some local shelters and ask if they can help you find a low-cost program.

BTW you know that if she is in heat and she's spotting you cannot let her loose in the backyard for potty - she should be on a leash and supervised the time she is outside - otherwise you will have every loose male in the neighborhood in your backyard ready to mate.


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

I agree with the above. First and foremost it sounds like your little girl is in heat, and you have to be VERY VERY careful. She should NEVER be outside without you, not even for a second. I also would not walk her near your home, you will just be spreading her scent around. 

Many vets recommend waiting 1-2 months after her heat cycle is over (you are in week 2 of her cycle is sounds like so you have 1-2 wks left, depending on when she started bleeding). 

A spay will cost you any where from $30 at a low cost place (humane societies etc), to $250 at some vets. 

Good luck, and thank you for spaying your pup!!


----------



## lawlady (Feb 4, 2007)

I live in Alabama, and the county i live in has a program to help with the costs of spay/neuters that is year-round. HOWEVER, the way they look at it is this,,,if you got your dog from a breeder, paying good money for it, there is no reason you should need help with the spay/neuter, and they will turn you down. In other words, if you get your pup from a breeder for hundreds of dollars, don't be looking to the county for help. That is something i agree with, too. So, if you got your pup from a breeder, your county may not help with the cost. It will be something you have to look into for yourself.

My county DOES have spay/neuter month, which happens to be February, where $20 is knocked off at participating vets. There is no requirment for that...other than to own a dog.

Linda and Zavie


----------



## cjac&mac (Feb 12, 2007)

Prices vary everywhere. To do a routine spay here it costs between $80-$110, for a neuter between $50-$90. Our community help program is free. Call around and find out, you have some time to do so since you can't fix her now anyway.


----------



## 2toys (Feb 17, 2007)

Where I live in Ontario, the cost is $350 and up.


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

2toys said:


> Where I live in Ontario, the cost is $350 and up.


Holy cow! No wonder there's so many people who don't get their dogs spayed and neutered! We got Bridgette from the shelter so we just paid for her rabies and spay and the total was $60 bucks. Although I agree...if you are buying a pure bred or designer dog for a lot money you shloud be able to afford a spay. 

$350 is so much though...is there any help in paying for it there?


----------



## Nagem (Feb 6, 2007)

2toys said:


> Where I live in Ontario, the cost is $350 and up.


I live in Ontario too and I have never had to pay that much to have an animal fixed. Even my 35 kg dog was only about $200.


----------



## TestThis4x4 (Feb 27, 2007)

Well I bought her from a friend of mine. She's pure bred and had her rabies shot. She just started spotting and she's housetrained and I only let her in my backyard on a leash to pee because she goes under my deck to play. I'm sooooo not raising her for show. I got her because she's small and sooooo good with my 3 year old. (Thanks for the pointer about not walking her right now..... the neighborhood dogs did seem to go more wild than ever yesterday on our walk)

I figured it would be a few hundred, money isn't the problem at all. I've just never owned a dog of my own before and wanted to know what this would run the our family budget this month. 

K



cshellenberger said:


> You will have to wait a onth after her heat is over. Keep her away from all intact males and supervise her closely when she is outside.
> 
> Where are you located? Contact your local shelter and find out if they have low-cost pay nueter program. I know of places that will do it for $35.00 on the county programs, but average cost will vary by region. Here in San Diego, a small dog can be taken care of for around $150.00 full cost with pain meds.


Opps, Sorry Carla... I'm in NJ


----------

